# Progressive for house insurance?



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Anyone use them? Have you had any claims and how did it go? 

I had a Polaris Ranger stolen , it was fully insured by them, and I feel I was more than fairly compensated. But I have no clue about their house insurance.

I have been with Amica for 2 years with no claims and they are sticking it to me on home and auto with this renewal, so time to shop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

I just got a quote from farmers.it was almost half what my state farm policy is.they may get my business 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

I've got farmers, full coverage on house, limits to 200K, for house/property, replacement on contents, runs about 3K/year. Had a fire in last house. Paid out almost 1/2M. Love em!

Sharing is Caring!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Anyone?


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Stay with the brick and mortar side of the insurance industry for your house...

Just saying!!!


John


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Not sure about house but commercial auto is amazing. 

I had a crappy former employee have his license suspended unbeknownst to me. 
Of course he got into an accident. Did some damage to another vehicle and it's occupants and black box showed he was doing over 80 at the time. Yeah. Awesome employee. Progressive paid out just under $1/2mm and did not cancel my company. 
The agent that does my policy said that Progressive pays out the easiest (or most responsibly) on at least commercial auto.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

cman said:


> Not sure about house but commercial auto is amazing.
> 
> I had a crappy former employee have his license suspended unbeknownst to me.
> Of course he got into an accident. Did some damage to another vehicle and it's occupants and black box showed he was doing over 80 at the time. Yeah. Awesome employee. Progressive paid out just under $1/2mm and did not cancel my company.
> The agent that does my policy said that Progressive pays out the easiest (or most responsibly) on at least commercial auto.


Thank you for the feedback sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

I had Nationwide and over $4,000 for auto & home. New 6 months payment on auto was due last December, so before sending them a check, I made some calls and Progressive was one of them. Long story short, I went with Progressive and saved


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

J L Dunn said:


> I had Nationwide and over $4,000 for auto & home. New 6 months payment on auto was due last December, so before sending them a check, I made some calls and Progressive was one of them. Long story short, I went with Progressive and saved


over $1,700. Now, that is very significant for a 100 year-old geezer (sans 10 years). Like me. By all means, since you are already at "No", make some calls.

J L D


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I have tried them all. I have All State for the last five years. Home and auto. Every year I run the numbers. They are always the cheapest. I like to do business with a local agent. I grew up talking to humans on the phone. Not an automated call center with a Bengali accent.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Sunbeam said:


> I have tried them all. I have All State for the last five years. Home and auto. Every year I run the numbers. They are always the cheapest. I like to do business with a local agent. I grew up talking to humans on the phone. Not an automated call center with a Bengali accent.


I would love to stay with someone for 5 years, but if they are going to raise my rates just because they can then pizz on 'em. I haven't had any auto claims in 11 years and have not had a moving violation since 1996. My wife hasn't had a claim in the 20 years I have known her. She got a speeding ticket about 10 years ago...and that is it.

Texas Farm Bureau and Amica have both been great companies that I would love to continue to do business with,but not when they jack my rates up this high.


----------

